
Gglot SaaS Startup hit $750 MRR - conveythis
6 months in, Gglot Transcription (gglot.com) is now on $750 MRR. We&#x27;re a bootstrapped automatic transcription company that converts any audio and video file into text and helps Youtube influencers to get the most SEO out of their videos with closed captions and subtitles.<p>I am delighted that this community is maturing. Launched in the middle of global pandemic and NYC lockdown, the service was localized into 10 languages and got a wide interest in English, Spanish, Portuguese, Russian communities. And here we are!<p>The main channels for growth were:<p>* Google Paid Ads - They were cheapers during the pandemic where we could by them with 50% discount due to lower competition. Not the case now, unfortunately.
* Members inviting their friends - and earn $5 for each successful referral
* Reddit community - great place to share ideas and collect feedback<p>That was enough to get to this stage, but for continued growth I&#x27;ll need new channels. Now that churn has been at 0% for over 3 months, I&#x27;m ready to make this my next big project.<p>I&#x27;ll share my learnings as I go.<p>Oh yeah, and if you want a limited $1 bonus, you can sign-up on gglot.com :)
======
arjunvpaul
I see that you have a WhatsApp button on your site. What do you use that for?

